# cat mated but not pregnant



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Seems she has not come back into season, anyone any idea how long it could be before she does, could it be as long as a pregnancy would last? 
Not my cat, I have been asked the question, by the way the cat has had a litter before


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Seems she has not come back into season, anyone any idea how long it could be before she does, could it be as long as a pregnancy would last?
> Not my cat, I have been asked the question, by the way the cat has had a litter before


Sometime it Knocks them off for a few weeks if they don't fall


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How long is a piece of string? 

I've had a cat mated and not conceived - you just wait, I'm afraid. There is no science to it. COUld be 3 weeks could be 9, could be 1.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a bit how long is a piece of string. She could be calling tomorrow, or in a fortnight or she may not call for the length of a pregnancy. The time of year - colder, darker, shorter days - might be a factor depending upon the sort of environment she lives in.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

lol... I obviously have the same piece of string, Spid


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just to echo what the others have said. Sadly, could also be longer than nine weeks! I have one who was mated un May, maybe June, who still hasn't come into call. It's been about 12 weeks now! no sign of pregnancy, and I did have her checked as I couldn't believe she hadn't taken, but it's not the first time I've had a phantom...


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Last time I had to wait 4 months..! But then again Luna doesn't call very often anyway (she started late too, when she was 14 months old).


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Last time I had to wait 4 months..! But then again Luna doesn't call very often anyway (she started late too, when she was 14 months old).


Why am I not bless with a girl like your ... Both my girls were early callers


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks all, for replies, I thought that was the case,it did happen with one of mine once, but I cant remember how long it was before she called again, she is calling now, for the 6th time since having kittens,,and her kittens are only just 13 weeks old,


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You have my sympathies!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Thanks all, for replies, I thought that was the case,it did happen with one of mine once, but I cant remember how long it was before she called again, she is calling now, for the 6th time since having kittens,,and her kittens are only just 13 weeks old,


Christ ..... Thought my girl was bad .. Just finish her second , kits 10 weeks .... I feel for you and her


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol, yes shes a hussy, she tries her best to get to my boy, I put up with this for 9 months before I let her have another litter last time,and I wanted to wait longer, but didn't seem fair on her, and I thought 9 months wasn't too soon
Not fair on him either though as he can hear her and it unsettles him


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd not be comfortable with that many heats between matings, I'd either manage that or back to back mate and retire early.


----------



## kandi219 (Sep 13, 2013)

hi i've not done this before. i hope i'm doing it somewhat right. i seen a forum on how soon can a cat get pg after having a litter. then 1 said can they get pg while nursing. my reply is yes. i had a cat and 4 of her babies sucked on her. 2 of them for 6months the other 2 over a year. she had 3 maybe 4 litters after them. my sister took the 2 she wanted. when they took them to the vet he said they were the healthest kittens he had seen. my sister said well they've been suckin on momma for 6 months. my 2 were bigger than their mom. there's a few good stories behind the kittens and their mom. would have shared w/you but this is getting to long kandi219


----------

